# Speedo and tac gage problem help



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 hardbody 4x4 2.4l ka24e 

Problem is my speedometer work at half the speed. If I'm going 60 it shows 30 if I'm going 40 it shows 20. Sometimes it will stay at zero and then bounce to half the speed I'm going. But it never reads right. Then tac meter stays at zero most the time but sometimes it very slowly moves until it is pegged out. Gas gage works but it is off also. Full tank needle moves to the very top to the gas pump icon. When it's about empty It would be at a quarter tank. Temp gage only thing that is working properly. No check engine light is on. Any ideals do I need a new cluster or a need speed sensor? Or better yet is there a fix on the cluster board if that is the problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since several gauges aren't working properly, there may be bad ground connections or you're not getting a full 12v to the cluster board.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check to make sure the plugs are seated all the way( back of cluster) might check the circut board for any bad spots, (if found there is a repair kit available)


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

rogoman said:


> Since several gauges aren't working properly, there may be bad ground connections or you're not getting a full 12v to the cluster board.


Where do I start to check for bad ground? The problem started with tac gage then speed then gas hand


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Your instrument cluster is nasty and has built up corrosion.

Here is how to clean it:

Instrument Cluster Repair w/pics (Part II)

You could also go buy a replacement if you could find it in the junkyard.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey JP, excellent write-up. I made a sticky of your post.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Going try this in few days. Got spend sometime with wife. She not happy with all the time been working on my truck this week. Will let you know results when I get it done. 

thanks


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I pulled my cluster out and cleaned everything. My cluster is designed little different then one in guide but it's still the same. Doing this didn't fix my speed or tac. My tac has a blue knob on it, (backside) I guess it is adjustment for the tac. Also the fuel gage has a knob also. Not sure if it is adjustment for the needle or maybe for fuel light cut on? So what else can I try? Do I need new cluster or should I pull speed sensor out? Right now I have the coil remove and cleaning the grounds and the blue wire that tac gets reading from is kinked up so going inspect it also. I won't be able to test it till later. In process of removing transmission for a new clutch install.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The knob on the back of the tach is to set it for 4 cyl or 6 cyl.

If the cable is kinked, you would need to replace it.


----------

